# catalytic converters



## arthur kierski (Feb 23, 2008)

i got a way to extact pt, pd and rh from ctalyst converters.
first: i reduce the ceramics to about 70% from its original
weight.second:extract pd and pt and sometimes rh with ar plus sulfuric acid. 
the ceramic after this operation is reduced to more 16% of its original weight---them i extract if any left--rhodium from this ceramics.usually thereis no rhodium left.
the rhodium from the convertes is used by me to make rhodium plating baths.
i would like feed backs from you ---thanks


----------



## Froggy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi, thx for posting,,, check out the thread on the platinum section, under "Platinumill exposed and on trial", thats where most of us cat guys are hanging out.. Frog


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 24, 2008)

What process are you using?

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2008)

hey all 
im new here and i have a question how much can you get from an avg converter


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dude, you got alot of research to do.
I'm not even sure there is a such a thing as an average converter.
Start reading from the top.

Mark


----------



## Smitty (Mar 2, 2008)

Marks right. There are too many factors when assaying the amount of pgm's in a cat. There are cats with 1 and two combs, then there are import and domestics, and size of the cat. Year in production of the cat is also a factor. There are a lot of info on cats, just keep searching the threads.


----------

